# Waste of Time?



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's our situation. We have a rectangular pond about .4 acres in size and about 10 feet deep. That calculates to about 625,000 gallons of water. The bottom has heavy muck, we planned to use an aeration system. 

Purchased was an HP120 pump and two 7" air stone diffusers from Joe Mescan. We have a windmill but due to trees it does not work much in the summer, when we need it most. The HP120 is rated to deliver 2.6 CFM at 10 feet of depth, that will have to be split into two stones, the figure does not include line drop. 

From what I've been reading, minimum turn over would have to be at least 2.5 times a day, more is desired in our situation, 5 to 6 times a day would be better. 

I originally spec'd a Gast vane pump and two vertex air stations, that's not what was bought.

I'm wondering if it's a waste of time to even install this system that was bought.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Absolutely but my question is why two stones, a .4 acre pond can easily be handled by 1 stone and would give you that much more CFM through 1 stone then splitting into two. BTW I have done a bunch of research and just installed my 1/4 HP Gast Rocking Piston aeartor last night to cover my .7 acre pond. I thought about 2 stones but all the folks I talked too said 1 was plenty. 

Good luck and send us a picture of the pond, always love to see stuff like that!

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds like someone encountered a good saleman. I don't suppose it was the same guy that sold the windmill that doesn't do the job. 

I say give it a shot. If it doesn't work return it to the person who sold it. 1 diffuser is plenty as long as the diffuser is rated to handle the [email protected] the pump will deliver keeping in mind that that pump is only rated to deliver a max of 4psi constant. Better to have 1 stone at optimal rather than 2 below optimal. Keep in mind the diaphragm will lose performance as it ages. Rebuild kits are pricey for the HIBLOWs too like $130 and will probably need to be done about every 2-3 years. That's double the rebuild cost of the brookwood compressor in my Vertex.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, since the pond is rather narrow compared to it's length I went with two. Of course I had spec'd enough air and the vertex air stations which would have turned it over very well. Now we have two stones and line for each. I figure we will put them in so when that pump fails, and I think it will because it is operating at 96% of it's maximum continuous rating, we would only have to put in the proper pump. Maybe we will switch air supply back and forth between stone every week or so. Then again, if we just run the closer one we would reduce the amount of line drop.


----------

